# The Purge is racist?



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks The Purge is a load of racist garbage?

Firstly, it's about a rich white family letting a poor black man into their home to escape death.

What happens next? A gang comes in to kill him and anyone who gets in their way. That's right, the message is that the rich white people would've been safer if they left the poor black guy outside to be killed. I thought we were _*out*_ of the 1930s.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jun 6, 2013)

I think you are seeing something that isn't there.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

Well it sure looks like that's what I saw.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2013)

From the context of the OP, there is a ton of missing context, and the OP sounds racist themselves.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

Would it be racist if it was a rich black family letting a poor white dude in their house only to have a black gang try to kill the white man and any black men who stand in the way?


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see the racism here.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 6, 2013)

Not racist, just stupid.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a Michael Bay movie, of course it's stupid. Just because it's entertaining, doesn't mean it's not stupid. I enjoy the Transformers films, and they're still stupid movies.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

I think the message is gangs will kill people who get in their way.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2013)

...Lost. :I


----------



## Aetius (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's a Michael Bay movie



All I need to know that it is even more awful.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

Uhhh, I know nothing of a black man being let into their home.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Lost. :I



I am too.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

leon said:


> Uhhh, I know nothing of a black man being let into their home.



Did you watch the trailer?


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, don't remember seeing a black dude, but whatever, I don't take it as racist, it could have easily been a white stranger or a woman or homosexual or a fucking giraffe. Coincidence that it was a black guy.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Did you watch the trailer?



Herp a derp.

On a side note... why does anything with black people in it racist? Seriously stahp with the everything with black people in it is racists thing people.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Did you watch the trailer?


I think you're just a moral crusader who looks for things that may be, by grasping at straws, be contrued as offensive in order to try and gain the moral high ground . . . Yes that is strangely accurate . . yes I have dealt with people like this, namely a incident involving a woman trying to get the theater staff to let her bring her kids in to see the human centipede when it turned out she was a editorial writter.

Anyways back on point.  If you don't want to see the movie then don't watch it; it's as simple as that.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

Not everything, just the idea that a rich white family is in danger because of a poor black man, unless it's just the director commenting on class wars.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> On a side note... why does anything with black people in it racist? Seriously stahp with the everything with black people in it is racists thing people.



My default response is usually 'Muricans. But this guy's Canadian, I can't explain it.

Unless... maybe stupidity isn't limited to one nationality? Could it be?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

You don't have to be rude.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not everything, just the idea that a rich white family is in danger because of a poor black man, unless it's just the director commenting on class wars.



Knowing the premise of the movie, they seemed pretty fucked either way with or without the black guy :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You don't have to be rude.


Is there a sign on FaF that says we HAVE to be nice?


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> It's a Michael Bay movie.


 I did not know that. Yuck.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> You don't have to be rude.



You bring Michael Bay onto these forums and you deserve everything you get.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> I did not know that. Yuck.


Anything by Michael Bay by default is a terrible movie, and random explosions.  Fifty dollars on the people trying to kill the guy the family is protecting get blown up.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

Stupid movies can be entertaining. Movie goers don't look for intelligent stories these days, they look for explosions and gore.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Stupid movies can be entertaining. Movie goers don't look for intelligent stories these days, they look for explosions and gore.


Yes, but those movies do not get remembered for long.  As soon as someone is out of the door if the movie is bad they forget about it.  There have been tons of bad movies throughout history, but almost all of them are forgotten because they do not leave big enough of a impact on the viewer to be remembered.


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Yes, but those movies do not get remembered for long.  As soon as someone is out of the door if the movie is bad they forget about it.  There have been tons of bad movies throughout history, but almost all of them are forgotten because they do not leave big enough of a impact on the viewer to be remembered.


 Unless it is so bad it develops a cult following.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

^
What he said.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Unless it is so bad it develops a cult following.


You mean like, "The Room"?


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

Or the movie "Troll 2"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't forget Street Fighter: The Movie, of course!


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You mean like, "The Room"?


 Yes. But there is a difference between something like that and say The Last Airbender.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't forget Street Fighter: The Movie, of course!



Raul Julia was magnificent in that film.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2013)

secretfur said:


> Raul Julia was magnificent in that film.



It lacked Guile's theme so it sucked.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes. But there is a difference between something like that and say The Last Airbender.


Yeah, but what are the chances the movie will be remembered fifty years from now?


TransformerRobot said:


> Don't forget Street Fighter: The Movie, of course!


"OF COURSE!"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

I just noticed that this thread has been derailed off into hell. Perhaps I was wrong about the movie being racist. If it's a stupid movie, so what? Many would like it just for it's gore and carnage, that's all there is to it. Just like I like the Friday the 13th films because the murder victims are idiots, so it's fun watching them get gutted.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Don't forget Street Fighter: The Movie, of course!


Which spawned Street Fighter: The Movie: The Game

yes that is a thing. I have it


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

Unfortunately so. At least it had exploding life bars.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> It lacked Guile's theme so it sucked.



This is why we have video editors. I will replace every song in that film with game music and post it on youtube. Well, someone should anyway.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jun 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes. But there is a difference between something like that and say The Last Airbender.



(Screw it)

You mean The Last Racebender?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Which spawned Street Fighter: The Movie: The Game
> 
> yes that is a thing. I have it



You poor poor poor soul. Have some R-Type Leo to wash that taste out. :3


----------



## Teal (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> (Screw it)
> 
> You mean The Last Racebender?


 XD lol.


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Yes. But there is a difference between something like that and say The Last Airbender.


yeah the last airbender was an even worse film


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> (Screw it)
> 
> You mean The Last Racebender?


Okay, that one was a bit annoying, not racist, but the fact in avatar the individual nations were supposed to represent different ethnicities was pretty much a kick in the balls for fans.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay, that one was a bit annoying, not racist, but the fact in avatar the individual nations were supposed to represent different ethnicities was pretty much a kick in the balls for fans.



The only gripe I had with The Last Airbender was that it was shite.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

secretfur said:


> The only gripe I had with The Last Airbender was that it was shite.


That is one big pile of shit.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

I couldn't make it 10 minutes into that movie.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 6, 2013)

secretfur said:


> The only gripe I had with The Last Airbender was that it was shite.



Heard After EARF is midly better. hahahaha


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Heard After EARF is midly better. hahahaha


Oh god, my brother dragged me to that movie the other day . . I can't wash away the shame of actually watching it.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 6, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Heard After EARF is midly better. hahahaha





CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, my brother dragged me to that movie the other day . . I can't wash away the shame of actually watching it.



That new William Smith film? Tbh from the trailer it looked pretty good. Oh wait M. Night Whatever and Jaden 'My dad is Will Smith' Smith. Pass.


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

Looked stupid, hate will smith. No desire.


----------



## Saga (Jun 6, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Not everything, just the idea that a rich white family is in danger because of a poor black man, unless it's just the director commenting on class wars.


They're in danger because a gang of maniacs are trying to kill them.

If anything, you're racist for assuming the man was poor. Im sick of everyone pulling the race card whenever a black guy and a white guy are present in the same movie. 


Hypocritical post is hypocritical.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2013)

Saga said:


> If anything, you're racist for assuming the man was poor.


Well of course he's poor, he has to be rescued by rich white people :v


----------



## Aleu (Jun 6, 2013)

leon said:


> Looked stupid, *hate will smith*. No desire.


You are dead to me


----------



## Leon (Jun 6, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You are dead to me



Fresh prince was good!






;~; *anheros*


----------



## Azure (Jun 6, 2013)

no this is racist

i actually met clint eastwood in a cigar bar once. his voice is really like that.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey. 

Everyone hating on Michael Bay can go eat 3,000 chili dogs and die from overeating.

His explosions are fun to look at. Don't dis those explosions.


----------



## Lauralien (Jun 7, 2013)

secretfur said:


> That new William Smith film? Tbh from the trailer it looked pretty good. Oh wait M. Night Whatever and Jaden 'My dad is Will Smith' Smith. Pass.



After Earth is like a person that tries way too hard to make you like them, only making them all the more unlikable.  I wasn't expecting a great story by any means, but I found myself wishing the unbearable characterization/flashback segments would end already so we could just get on with it.

Oh well, I guess that's what I get for hoping for a good sci-fi.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Jun 7, 2013)

I didn't see any Black guy. I saw a person with African origins. Those weren't Black the last time I saw one IRL.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 7, 2013)

Saga said:


> If anything, you're racist for assuming the man was poor



"poor" is a relative concept, so we're all poor, technically


----------



## Distorted (Jun 7, 2013)

I think the movie sends the message that white people are crazy.

v) added for slight rascism.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 7, 2013)

Either way, The Purge looks retarded as all fucking hell.


----------



## Machine (Jun 7, 2013)

Purge doesn't look scary enough to keep me interested, so fuck that.

Also, _The Last Airbender_ made my eyes weep various amounts of fluids.

M. Night Shammamrnfdkjkdfgjf ruined my post-childhood.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't really comment since I hadn't even heard of this movie before now, is it a recent movie? Any commercial or context at least? 



Falaffel said:


> Would it be racist if it was a rich black family letting a poor white dude in their house only to have a black gang try to kill the white man and any black men who stand in the way?


_*Reverse_ racism doesn't exist, didn't you know? You can't be racist against whites, it's socially and historically impossible 



leon said:


> Yeah, don't remember seeing a black dude, but whatever, I don't take it as racist, it could have easily been a white stranger or a woman or homosexual or a fucking giraffe. Coincidence that it was a black guy.


He's killed by a white dude? in this film so there's obviously something wrong

Oh yeah, guys keep an eye out, these threads have a habit of finding their way into the SJW Tumblr communities


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey, ever thought of it like this?

Maybe- Now just hear me out, okay? Maybe... Just maybe...


It shouldn't fucking matter if he's black or white. It's about a guy, being chased by a psychotic gang of murderers, who is let into the family's house by their stupid son and gets invaded by the murderous gang. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less. No class wars, no racism, no bigotry of any kind. In fact, the only racism we're hearing of is coming from you.


----------



## Rigby (Jun 7, 2013)

Bipolar Bear said:


> It shouldn't fucking matter if he's black or white. It's about a guy, being chased by a psychotic gang of murderers, who is let into the family's house by their stupid son and gets invaded by the murderous gang. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less. No class wars, no racism, no bigotry of any kind. In fact, the only racism we're hearing of is coming from you.



keyword: shouldn't

believe it or not, but walk out into the real world and people still give big fucks about skin color one way or another


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 7, 2013)

Lauralien said:


> After Earth is like a person that tries way too hard to make you like them, only making them all the more unlikable.  I wasn't expecting a great story by any means, but I found myself wishing the unbearable characterization/flashback segments would end already so we could just get on with it.
> 
> Oh well, I guess that's what I get for hoping for a good sci-fi.



After Earth is an unnecessary big budget obstacle course movie that reminds you that teenage boys listen to jack shit of what their parents tell them.


----------



## Elkie (Jun 8, 2013)

It's a movie. Calm down. I'm 100% sure that the director or whoever the fuck hires actors didn't go "Well Jesus heck I think I need a black guy to be in this just so he can be the cause of a white family being killed lololol WHITE SUPREMACY~~~"


----------



## Troj (Jun 8, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Herp a derp.
> 
> On a side note... why does anything with black people in it racist? Seriously stahp with the everything with black people in it is racists thing people.



To avoid hurting or offending racial and ethnic minorities, clearly, we as white people need to avoid depicting or referencing ethnic and racial minorities in any form of media.

Hey, it worked for Guess Who!

:V


----------



## Aleu (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to say that the main villain was pretty  hot.


----------



## MorbiusMonster (Jun 8, 2013)

It only comes across as indirectly racist when you look at in a certain angle. However, I just see the plot as lacklustre and largely pointless. What would the government have to gain by allowing crime to be legal for 24 hours? It can't be used to incriminate anyone as anything they do during that time was technically legal so the police can't do anything about it. Similarly why does it focus on murder or manslaughter being the first resort in 24 hours lawlessness when most people would rather just simply get up to simple offences like speeding or littering - then again you would think that most people wouldn't resort to crime, even when the option is there to do it, a lot of people have a stronger moral character than you think.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 8, 2013)

Troj said:


> To avoid hurting or offending racial and ethnic minorities, clearly, we as white people need to avoid depicting or referencing ethnic and racial minorities in any form of media.
> 
> Hey, it worked for Guess Who!
> 
> :V


I agree. Now nothing is racist. Hooray!


----------



## Justthedoctor (Jun 11, 2013)

We are out of the 1930s, that's why the filmmakers figured it wouldn't matter which races they portrayed in the movie.

They sort of assumed people wouldn't be all like: "HOLY SHIT! THAT GUY! DID YOU SEE THAT? THAT GUY OVER THERE WHO WAS A BAD GUY! HE WAS BLACK! BLACK PEOPLE CAN'T BE BAD GUYS, THAT'S RACIST!"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 11, 2013)

Watched it today, and was more put off by the fact that "All crime is legal" = "Nothing but murder happens" than "homeless black guy". You'd have to connect some dots that really aren't there to get racism out of that.


----------

